# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن  فضيحة جديدة للشركة العريقة forex.com  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## وضاح عطار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وصلني من أحد الإخوة الأعزاء رابط لموضوع في الفوركس فاكتوري المنتدى عن شكوى لأحد المتداولين في شركة فوركس دوت كوم جاين كابيتال جاء في العنوان :  
Forex.com disabled my account,took all profits $19276.33 and left losses on 15 Oct 
وترجمته  
فوركس دوت كوم تلغي حسابي وتأخذ أرباحي 19276.33 دولار وتترك الصفقات الخاسرة في 15 أكتوبر .  
الشركة كالعادة اتهمته بأن صفقاته غير شرعية بسبب أنه استغل أخطاء بالسيرفر فرد عليهم صاحب الموضوع : 
لو أن السيرفر فيه خطأ أو تأخير زمني للأسعار فإن هذا الأمر يجب أن ينطبق على جميع الصفقات الرابحة والخاسرة وعلى جميع العملاء في الشركة وليس فقط على صفقاته الرابحة . 
المهم رابط الموضوع هو    http://www.forexfactory.com/showthread.php?t=509987 
وأرجو من الإدارة عدم حذفه لأن موقع فوركس فاكتوري موقع عام والكل يعرفه والموضوع هام جدا جدا ومشكورين مسبقا . 
لأن الشركات صارت تستبيح أموال العملاء بدون وجه حق وتقرر في أي لحظة سرقة العميل وبالقانون . 
الموضوع أيضا فيه استفتاء ونتيجته 98.65 % اعتبرت الشركة نصابة في حال كانت الدعوى صحيحة أصلا .

----------


## وضاح عطار

Their logic is: If their server got problem and you lose, you have to accept it. but if you make profit, you have to be punished. They can't lose anyway. that's it.     هذا من أهم ما كتبه صاحب الدعوى في موضوعه .

----------


## ayoob700

لللاسف النصب اصبح علني في جميع الشركات

----------


## مدباس 1111

شكلنا بنرجع للعمل في الاسهم مره اخرى والسبب هذي الشركات التي كل همها سرقة أموال الناس والآحتيال عليهم بشتى الطرق   
أفة الفوركس البروكر , 
والله المستعان

----------


## EakaTrading

شكرا لك استاذ وضاح على الخبر والي يقهر اني ضعيف في اللغه الانجليزية لان عندي بروكرين محتار فيهم
وهذا الي يخلي الواحد يحسب الف خطوه في اختيار البروكر الموثوق وإلى الان لم اجد بروكر موثوق

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

اشكرك استاذ وضاح على التنبيه

----------


## وهمفوركس

وعاملين اشهار كبير بالدوري الإنجليزي ههه

----------


## xyzz

الشركه نفسها على موقعها تقول انا ماركت ميكر ...

----------


## Sufyan

أرجو من احد المشرفين أن يصحح العنوان من العريكة إلى العريقة
إلا إذا كان الاخ وضّاح يقصد أكلة العريكة المشهورة عندنا في جنوب السعودية (عسير)
اما شركات النصب فهي تستغل جميع المواقف لصالحها

----------


## وضاح عطار

من فترة كنت أعتبر هذه الشركة من أأمن الشركات وكنت أنصح من يسألني فأقول له عليك بالجاين كابيتال . 
المهم بعد أن عملت معها شخصيا بحسابات ثلاثة متفرقة وقامت بإغلاقها وإلغائها وإعادة كامل الرصيد مع الأرباح في تلك الفترة . 
يبدو أنها طورت طرق النصب عندها فبدل أن تعيد المبلغ كاملا قررت إلغاء الصفقات الرابحة أيضا كما حصل مع هذا المتاجر الذي عرض شكواه في الفوركس فاكتوري . 
أنا الآن لا أنشر هذه القصة الجديدة تشفيا أو انتقاما لا سمح الله . 
بل لتنبيه الجميع أن ليس كل ما يلمع ذهبا وأن اختيار البروكر المناسب أشد أهمية من طريقة العمل نفسها . 
وأيضا لتحذير جميع الشركات بأن أموال العملاء ليست مستباحة لهم لنهبها متى أرادوا وبحججهم الواهية وأننا جميعا لهم بالمرصاد وسنفضحهم على رؤوس الأشهاد في حال تجرأوا على نهبها بالباطل . 
ألا يكفينا حقارة الفوركس وأسعاره لتضاف إليها حقارة جديدة .

----------


## cocotiti

> من فترة كنت أعتبر هذه الشركة من أأمن الشركات وكنت أنصح من يسألني فأقول له عليك بالجاين كابيتال . 
> المهم بعد أن عملت معها شخصيا بحسابات ثلاثة متفرقة وقامت بإغلاقها وإلغائها وإعادة كامل الرصيد مع الأرباح في تلك الفترة . 
> يبدو أنها طورت طرق النصب عندها فبدل أن تعيد المبلغ كاملا قررت إلغاء الصفقات الرابحة أيضا كما حصل مع هذا المتاجر الذي عرض شكواه في الفوركس فاكتوري .  
> أنا الآن لا أنشر هذه القصة الجديدة تشفيا أو انتقاما لا سمح الله . 
> بل لتنبيه الجميع أن ليس كل ما يلمع ذهبا وأن اختيار البروكر المناسب أشد أهمية من طريقة العمل نفسها . 
> وأيضا لتحذير جميع الشركات بأن أموال العملاء ليست مستباحة لهم لنهبها متى أرادوا وبحججهم الواهية وأننا جميعا لهم بالمرصاد وسنفضحهم على رؤوس الأشهاد في حال تجرأوا على نهبها بالباطل . 
> ألا يكفينا حقارة الفوركس وأسعاره لتضاف إليها حقارة جديدة .

    :015:   :015:   :015:   :015:

----------


## متداول2014

السلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاتة 
شكرا استاذ وضاح على هذا الموضوع الذي يدل على حرصك وحب الخير لإخوانك العرب 
سؤال جزاك الله خير واريد جواب شافي منكم استاذنا وضاح 
ما رأيك في شركة ajaxfinancial الكندية

----------


## وضاح عطار

> السلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاتة 
> شكرا استاذ وضاح على هذا الموضوع الذي يدل على حرصك وحب الخير لإخوانك العرب 
> سؤال جزاك الله خير واريد جواب شافي منكم استاذنا وضاح 
> ما رأيك في شركة ajaxfinancial الكندية

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله أخي وبصراحة لم أتعامل مع هذه الشركة ولذلك أقول لك لا أعرف . 
وكقاعدة عامة إذا أردت أن تعرف هل الشركة مناسبة أم لا  
ابحث في جوجل عن xxxxxx  review 
حيث xxxxxx هي اسم الشركة المقصودة . 
سيظهر لك الكثير من المواقع التي تقيم الشركات وكذلك مشاكل العملاء معها في حال وجودها . 
أهم شيء طبعا أن تكون الشركة مرخصة ومعتمدة .

----------


## lionofegypt2020

هذه الشركة للاسف نصابه علني وانا عملت معهم بالفعل فترة منذ عام تقريبا وشوفت منها العجب للاسف سواء من السيرفر او حركات مفاجاه واشكال اخري للنصب

----------


## EakaTrading

الان باقي شركتين واقعه عليها الانظار وهي اكبر شركتين والجميع يشهد لها ولكن هل سوف تكون مثل جين كابيتال ( فوركس ) ننتظر ونرى 
1- ساسكو بنك 
2- دوكاسكوبي بنك 
الايام تحكم في ما بيننا

----------


## xyzz

> الان باقي شركتين واقعه عليها الانظار وهي اكبر شركتين والجميع يشهد لها ولكن هل سوف تكون مثل جين كابيتال ( فوركس ) ننتظر ونرى 
> 1- ساسكو بنك 
> 2- دوكاسكوبي بنك 
> الايام تحكم في ما بيننا

 لا مجال للمقارنه فوركس دوت كوم ماركت ميكر .... مثل باقى شركات الماركت ميكر ربحها منك و ليس من السوق 
اما البنوك فهم مزودين سويله مثل جى مورجن و غيرها سوق ECN حقيقى
دوكاسكوبي بنك ليس للفوركس فقط انما يوجد حسابات جارى و توفير ذى اى بنك
وده مكان البنك (مش شقه ولا دور ذى باقى شركات الفوركس ) 
ويوجد من هو اكبر من دوكاسكوبى مثل دويتشه بنك ولكن يحتاج الى 2 مليون كاقل ايداع

----------


## EakaTrading

> لا مجال للمقارنه فوركس دوت كوم ماركت ميكر .... مثل باقى شركات الماركت ميكر ربحها منك و ليس من السوق 
> اما البنوك فهم مزودين سويله مثل جى مورجن و غيرها سوق ECN حقيقى
> دوكاسكوبي بنك ليس للفوركس فقط انما يوجد حسابات جارى و توفير ذى اى بنك
> وده مكان البنك (مش شقه ولا دور ذى باقى شركات الفوركس ) 
> ويوجد من هو اكبر من دوكاسكوبى مثل دويتشه بنك ولكن يحتاج الى 2 مليون كاقل ايداع

 دويتشه بنك ومعلوم مكانه وباين عنوانه ولكن دوكاسكوبي وساسكو بنك لن تجد لهم مباني بل فقط مكاتب وعلى فكره لا تغرك الصور التي في موقعهم الفوتوشوب يعمل احلى منها بكثير اذا حاب تتاكد ادخل على قوقل ايرث وراح تجد المبنى هذا موجود ولكن لن تجد لوحه دوكا سكوبي موجوده هههههههههههههه

----------


## EakaTrading

هذه صور من قلب الحدث عن دوكاسكوبي هههههههههه

----------


## xyzz

> دويتشه بنك ومعلوم مكانه وباين عنوانه ولكن دوكاسكوبي وساسكو بنك لن تجد لهم مباني بل فقط مكاتب وعلى فكره لا تغرك الصور التي في موقعهم الفوتوشوب يعمل احلى منها بكثير اذا حاب تتاكد ادخل على قوقل ايرث وراح تجد المبنى هذا موجود ولكن لن تجد لوحه دوكا سكوبي موجوده هههههههههههههه

 http://www.dukascopy.com/swiss/english/about/offices/  
ده  ايضا جوجل ايرث لو حابب 
الشارع الامامى للبنك  https://www.google.com/maps/@46.2257...7M_A!2e0?hl=ar
الشارع الجانبى للبنك  https://www.google.com/maps/place/Du...!6m1!1e1?hl=ar 
برده فوتوشوب !!

----------


## xyzz

> هذه صور من قلب الحدث عن دوكاسكوبي هههههههههه

 هو ده العنوان بالضبط ايه المشكله اللوحه يعنى !!!  الصوره اصلا من 2009 !!
Route de Pre-Bois 20,
ICC, Entrance H,
1215 Geneva 15, Switzerland

----------


## EakaTrading

يعني بتفهمني الان انك شايف لوحه دوكاسكوبي على قوقل ايرث ...؟؟؟ ياعمي انا مش متضارب معاك انا اوصلك معلومه ان الشركات دي نصابه وانت مش عايز تصدق ليه  مومشكلة هذا شي راجع لك لكن راجع حساباتك واقولها لك نعم فوتوشوب 
راجع الروابط وتأكد بنفسك يا عم

----------


## EakaTrading

> هو ده العنوان بالضبط ايه المشكله اللوحه يعنى !!!  الصوره اصلا من 2009 !!
> Route de Pre-Bois 20,
> ICC, Entrance H,
> 1215 Geneva 15, Switzerland

 الصور 2009 طب شوف الشركة موجوده من امتى وهذا كلامهم  
The company has been founded on 2 November 2004 in Geneva, Switzerland

----------


## EakaTrading

احنا بعصر العولمه والقوقل ايرث هذا بيفضح لك جلاجل الشركة وغيرها كمان الناس عندها عقول ولكن الشركات مصره على اننا بدون عقول وكل انسان حر بعقله

----------


## EakaTrading

تاريخ دوكاسكوبي  تفضل هذا اخر كلام عندي وانته حر 
History of Dukascopy
1998 Dukascopy Trading Technologies Corp. 
The Dukascopy project was launched in 1998 by a group of physicists headed by Dr. Andre Duka. Their mission was to research, develop, and implement a complex financial system via novel mathematical and econophysical techniques. 
1999 Dukascopy Trading Platform  
Dukascopy commences development of its trading platform. 
2004 Dukascopy – Swiss Brokerage House  
Dukascopy was created in 2004. Its mission was to serve the financial community with its advanced technological solution. 
2006 Dukascopy – SWFX Swiss FX Marketplace  
Dukascopy launches its ECN, the SWFX Swiss FX Marketplace. 
2008 Dukascopy Forex TV  
Dukascopy launches Dukascopy Forex TV, online television providing technical and fundamental analysis to traders and financial professionals. 
2010 Dukascopy Bank SA 
Dukascopy is authorised by the Swiss Financial Market Supervisory Authority FINMA to conduct banking activities. 
2010 Geneva Forex Event 
Launch of the Geneva Forex Event, a monthly meeting point to follow up on current events, to network, to establish public relations, and to be present among the elite in a relaxed atmosphere (www.genevaforexevent.ch). 
2010 SWFX Trader iPhone application 
This application is considered to be the pinnacle of mobile trading technologies and one of the leading free applications available on the market. 
2011 Dukascopy Europe IBS AS 
Dukascopy Europe IBS AS becomes operational as a fully owned subsidiary of Dukascopy Bank SA dedicated essentially to the European retail market (www.dukascopy.eu). 
2012 SMS Notification Service  
Dukascopy Bank SA develops its SMS notification service, allowing clients to receive SMS notifications about different types of events on their trading account or in the market. 
2012 Opening of Dukascopy TV Studios in Geneva 
Dukascopy TV opens its new studios in Geneva. 
2012 Dukascopy Bank SA in Kiev 
Dukascopy Bank SA opens a representative office in Kiev, Ukraine. 
2012 SWFX Trader for Android OS  
The SWFX Trader application on Android OS allows users to trade on DEMO or LIVE accounts from anywhere in the world by connecting to the Dukascopy ECN-Marketplace. 
2012 e-banking Solution 
Dukascopy Bank SA creates a unique and innovative e-banking solution offered to holders of Current Accounts. 
2012 Dukascopy Bank SA in Hong Kong 
Dukascopy Bank SA expands its international presence by opening a representation office in Hong Kong. 
2012 Islamic Accounts 
In line with the expectations of Moslem clients, Dukascopy Bank SA announces the creation of swap-free accounts. 
2013 Dukascopy Bank SA receives Securities Dealer Authorisation. 
Dukascopy Bank SA receives a Securities Dealer License, issued by FINMA, and extends the scope of financial instruments offered on its trading platforms. 
2013 Dukascopy Bank SA in Moscow 
Dukascopy Bank SA expands its international presence by opening a representation office in Moscow. 
2014 Dukascopy Bank SA in Zürich 
Dukascopy Bank SA expands its presence by opening an office in Zürich.

----------


## xyzz

> الصور 2009 طب شوف الشركة موجوده من امتى وهذا كلامهم  
> The company has been founded on 2 November 2004 in Geneva, Switzerland

 ياخى هذا هو مقر الشركه 
Route de Pre-Bois 20,
ICC, Entrance H,
1215 Geneva 15, Switzerland
ومكانها الرابط السابق 
الشركه مش من 2004 المكان الى من 2004 
الشركه تعمل فى مجال الفوركس من 1998 
مش معقول علشان لوحه مش موجوده فى الصوره لاى سبب كان  يبقى البنك نصاب و غير موجود
وطيب الاشخاص الذين يعيشون فى سويسرا مثلا ويتعاملون مع البنك نفسه ولديهم حسابات فيه !!

----------


## EakaTrading

انته جبت لي صوره وتقول هذا مبنى دوكا سكوبي ورفعته للسماء وانا اعطيتك ادله وبراهين ان البنك مش موجود والمبنى هذا الي حاطينه في موقعهم ملفقينه ومسوين عليه فوتوشوب اعطيني دليل على وجود المبنى 
لا اريد مكاتب 
اريد مبنى قائم وعليه شعارالشركة او البنك وله تاريخه هذا الشي المتعارف عليه يا صاحبي مو موقع والسلام

----------


## EakaTrading

محترم نفسه وما لفق صور بالفوتوشوب ويقول لك احنا حاطين لوحه ههههههههههههه شوف الصوره

----------


## متداول2014

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> حياك الله أخي وبصراحة لم أتعامل مع هذه الشركة ولذلك أقول لك لا أعرف . 
> وكقاعدة عامة إذا أردت أن تعرف هل الشركة مناسبة أم لا  
> ابحث في جوجل عن xxxxxx  review 
> حيث xxxxxx هي اسم الشركة المقصودة . 
> سيظهر لك الكثير من المواقع التي تقيم الشركات وكذلك مشاكل العملاء معها في حال وجودها . 
> أهم شيء طبعا أن تكون الشركة مرخصة ومعتمدة .

 جزاك الله خير 
كفيت و وفيت

----------


## xyzz

دى الصوره الى انت رافعها   
وده العنوان 
Route de Pre-Bois 20,
ICC, Entrance H,
1215 Geneva 15, Switzerland 
لاحظ ان اعلى المبنى كلمه ICC فى الصوره الى انت رافعها 
العنوان هو مدخل ICC او ICC, Entrance
يعنى حتى الصوره الى رافعا تثبت العنوان للبنك  
اذ كنت مصدق ان البنك ليس له وجود و ان الاشخاص الى بيتعملوا معاه من 2004 الى الان بيتنصب عليها حتى الاشخاص الى فى سويسرا .. يبقى انت حر

----------


## تأبط خيرا

بخصوص البنوك والشركات السويسرية بالذات فبعد فضيحة كراون فوركس واستيلائها على اموال العملاء في 2008 شددت السلطات السوسرية الرقابة على هذا السوق واشترطت ان يتحول ترخيص الشركات الى ترخيص كيان بنكي من الناحية المالية والقانونية لتحقيق ضمان فصل اموال العملاء عن اموال الشركة لذلك ستجد ان كل الشركات التي ترخيصها سويسري يطلق عليها بنك  
اما من ناحية انها برج او شقة فهذه لا أفتي بها لكن المعروف ان دوكاسكوبي عملاق بكل ما في الكلمة من معنى يعيبه تخفيض الرافعه قبل انتاء التداول يوم الجمعه الى 50 او 60 لست متاكدا كما من يعمل على الاكسبيرتات لا يستطيع ذلك لعدم توفر منصة الميتاتريدر لديهم مع اني قرات مؤخرا لكني لست متاكد من المعلومة ان هذه المنصة اصبحت متوفرة لديهم

----------


## husam12000

حقيقة ان اسلوبهم في التلاعب احترافي بشكل لا يستطيع قليل الخبرة من اكتشافه. اعرف صديق كان لديه حساب لديهم بأكثر من 60 الف دولار و جابوا اخره في اقل من تسعة شهور ما بين ريكوت و تهنيج و فتح سبريد و رفض أوامر, الذي لا تعرفه الشركة عنه انه كان يسجل اغلب تداولاته و لديه وثائق و هو الان يستشير محامي خبير في قضايا الفوركس لمعرفة جدوى رفع قضية و التقدم بشكوى للهيئة الرقابية البريطانية.  
بالنسبة لبنك دوكاسكوبي فاسمع انه جيد, الا اني شخصيا غير مطمئن خاصة و انهم يحولون العملاء الى فرع أوروبا (لتوانيا) و في حساب ميني و ميتاتريدر !!! اذأ اين ال ECN

----------


## عامر عجلوني

والله يا اخي هذا المجال اصبح مخيفا والاحطيات واجب في اي خطوة وان شاء الله ربنا يعوضك

----------


## mohamed222

يبدو ان الشركة مصمم ايضا على الدخول في مواجهة مكشوفة مع هذا صاحب الموضوع بعد هذه الضجة الاعلامية.
 وقامت باعطائه ما يريده من مستندات ووثائق لياخذها للهيئة. في حالة صدر الحكم وكان في صالح الشركة تماما,
 ماذا سيكون رايك استاذ وضاح ؟

----------


## تأبط خيرا

> يبدو ان الشركة مصمم ايضا على الدخول في مواجهة مكشوفة مع هذا صاحب الموضوع بعد هذه الضجة الاعلامية.
>  وقامت باعطائه ما يريده من مستندات ووثائق لياخذها للهيئة. في حالة صدر الحكم وكان في صالح الشركة تماما,
>  ماذا سيكون رايك استاذ وضاح ؟

 أذا كان الطرح الذي قدمه صاحب الشكوى الاصلية التي تفضل الاخ وضاح بنقله لنا اذا كان طرح المشكلة دقيقا وصدر الحكم لصالح الشركة فهذا يعني ان هذا السوق فاسد يحميه قانون وقضاء فاسد ويجب التفكير جديا بالتخارج منه ولا معنى آخر لها

----------


## aljadani

والله احترنا ياجماعة الخير  
عاوزين شركة او بنك يكون امن ولا مشاكل فيه

----------


## mohamed222

> أذا كان الطرح الذي قدمه صاحب الشكوى الاصلية التي تفضل الاخ وضاح بنقله لنا اذا كان طرح المشكلة دقيقا

  كيف سنعرف ان الشكوى اصلية وان الطرح دقيق ؟
 من الحَكَم في هذه النقطة ؟ 
 نقطة اخرى مهمة, اليس الطرح دقيق كفاية بما هو متوفر ؟ ام هناك شي نجهله ؟
 صاحب الموضوع وضع كل شي , ايميلات و الصفقات ووووو . ماذا ينقص؟

----------


## AlTair

لقد قرأت الموضوع ده من فترة على forex factory و أحب ن أوضح اللى فهمته من هناك...يوجد نصب من الطرفين: صاحب الحساب/الشكوى و شركة forex.com أيضاً...الراجل ده كان شغال Arbitrage على حسابه معا إنه عارف إن الشركة دى لا تسمح بهذا النوع من التجارة و كان فيه نص فى إتفاقية الشركة مع العميل بينص على ذلك و ممثل الشركة دخل و كتب النص ده من الإتفاقية اللى بيمضى/يوافق عليها كل عميل يشتغل معهم. و ممثل الشركة أرفق صفقات التاجر ده فى يوم ١٥ أكتوبر على ما تذكر و ده اليوم اللى حصلت فيه المشكلة..التاجر ده كان فاتح صفقات كتيره أوى فى اليوم ده و فعلاَ تبدو كمن يتاجر بأسلوب الأربتراج لأن الصفقات كنت بتتقفل فى ثوانى أو دقائق على الأكثر...المهم رد التاجر إنه كان شغال Scalping على أساس إنه بيدخل مع الترند على تايم فريم الدقيقة أو الخمس دقائق و إنه شغال بالأسلوب ده من سنين معهم.الشركة ألغت أرباح التاجر ده فى اليوم ده و ألغت إتفاقية المتاجرة معه لأنه أخل بشروط الأتفاقية من وجهة نظرهم و كان فيه شوية صفقات مفتوحة فىالحساب فى نفس الفترة و كانت خاسرة و لكن البروكر لم يغلقها كما فعل معا الصفقات الرابحة من الأربتراج.

----------


## AlTair

وجهة نظرى إن التاجر ده حاول خداع الشركة لإنه عارف إنهم لا يسمحو بالأربتراج ومع ذلك إشتغل بالأسلوب ده ولم يبالى..والشركة أيضاً نصابه لأنهم لم يغلقوا الصفقات الخاسره فى الحساب كما فعلو معا صفقات الأربتراج الرابحه معا العلم إن الصفقات الخاسرة كانت مفتوحة فى نفس اليوم و نفس الطريقة تقريباً..فلما المكيال بمكليين؟
صراحة أنا شايف إنه غلطان لأنه راح فتح حسب بحوالى ٢٠٠ ألف دولار مع شركة نصابة ذى forex.com و الكل عارف مدى سوء الخدمة عندهم فى حالات المتاجرة العادية..فما بالك بالأربتراج :Teeth Smile: ...اللى يريد يشتغل أربتراج يروح يشتغل معا online exchange ECN مثل LMax, Currenex, Hotspot إلخ و لكن أربتراج معا Market Maker لا ينفع.

----------


## amrgamal

يا ريت يا جماعه مش عشان شركه طلعت نصابه نعمم الامر علي الكل هناك مؤسسات كبيرة ولها سمعتها ومكانتها في هذا المجال وهناك شركات عربيه معروفه في المجال ايضا ولها اسمها ولكن يجب علينا بالفعل فضح هذه الشركات النصابه في المنتديات وعلي مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي وقدر الامكان نشهر بهم حتي لا يقع احد اخر فيهم

----------


## وضاح عطار

أصدرت شركة جين حكمها على من يربح منها بالاسكالبينج أنه حرامي ابن ستين حرامي وأنها سوف تعاقبه عقابا شديدا بحرمانه من المصروف ( تبع القهوة والبيبسي ) أقصد الأرباح .     وأنها لن تسمح بهذه السرقة العلنية المعتمدة على ثغرات في الميتاتريدر أو أخطاء في الاتصال أو في السيرفر أو في عداد الكهرباء ( اختر ما يناسبك لأننا في سوق الخضار ).     وأن الشركة عندها 120 ألف عميل كلهم رابح وراضي و ( سعيد وأبو سعيد ) بس في 2 إلى 2.5 عميل سارقين حرامية أولاد شوارع مو متربين عندها تخلصت منهما أو منهم ( بعد التقريب إلى أقرب رقم صحيح ) .     الشركة عندها إمكانيات تقنية وفنية هائلة بتطلع الحرامي من بين 120 ألف عميل لكنها لا تستطيع منعهم من السرقة  ابتداء وذلك حرصا على راحة بقية العملاء .     الشركة تتهم الميتاتريدر أن فيه ثغرات ولو علمت الشركة المبرمجة للميتاتريدر بهذا الاتهام لها لرفعت عليهم قضية تشويه سمعة وطالبتهم بالأدلة .     المهم يا جماعة أن الشركة ومريديها ومحبيها قد نجحوا في إرهاب العملاء الذين يفكرون مجرد التفكير في الربح العنيف وبدون مخاطر تذكر بأن التهم جاهزة لهم والحكم صادر سلفا بأنهم حرامية والأرباح مصادرة وتتركك مع الخسائر تتسلى فيها .   إما أن تربح بشويش بشويش أو أن تخسر فأنت إذا مواطن شريف ومرحب بك وبمالك .   أما أن تربح بعنف بدون درو داون فالمقصلة جاهزة واخبط راسك بالحيط .     الرجل صاحب القضية الأخيرة معهم مودع عندهم حوالي 200000 ويعمل معهم من سنتين ويربح بنسب بسيطة جدا .   في يوم واحد ربح حوالي 20000 فجن جنون الشركة فصادرت أرباحه ذلك اليوم واتهمته بأنه نصاب .     على العموم كل واحد عقله في راسه يعرف خلاصه .   إذا كنت من جماعة البشويش أو من جماعة  95 %  فمبروك عليك الشركة المحترمة .       هناك حل آخر طبعا :   تجيب للشركة خمسة آلاف عميل ونحن سنعتبرهم عميل واحد ونطبق عليهم نفس القاعدة اللي بشويش .   وانت مشي أمورك عمولات وناس تربح وناس تخسر من كيس بعض .     فعلا اللي استحوا ماتوا

----------


## وضاح عطار

*في ظل الهجوم المضاد والمتوقع يبدأ التدليس والتلبيس على الناس للاستمرار في خداعهم وتخديرهم .  
المهم من أكبر هذه الكذبات أني أنا أول من تكلم عن الثغرات في الميتاتريدر وهذا يعني بالمقابل أو بالضرورة أني أستغل هذه الثغرات لصالحي للكسب غير المشروع من الشركات . 
أولا أنا لم أتحدث عن ثغرات أبدا وأتحدى أي شخص أن يأتي بدليل واحد على ذلك . 
ثانيا أنا تكلمت عن إمكانيات هائلة للميتاتريدر أدمنستراتور وليس الميتاتريدر كلاينت الذي نعمل عليه كمتاجرين . 
ثالثا وهو الأهم أن هذه الإمكانيات التي تحدثت عنها ومنذ سنوات وليس الآن هي لكي يقوم البروكر بسرقة العميل وليس للعكس كما يحاول الصغار والمدلسين إيهامه للناس .  
إذن هذه النقطة ضدهم وليست لهم كما يتوهمون .  
نعم الميتاتريدر من طرف البروكرات يحتوي على الكثير من أدوات النصب من ضرب ستوبات والتلاعب بالأسعار وتأخير التنفيذ والإزاحات وغيرها من الأمور . 
وهي التي يستغلها أصحاب البروكرات لسرقة العميل بالعلن والخفاء . 
أما الميتاتريدر من طرف العميل فلا يحتوي على أي ثغرة تمكن المتاجر من استغلالها لصالحه أبدا .  
وأتحدى كل من يقول عكس ذلك أو يقول أني صرحت بذلك . *

----------


## تأبط خيرا

> يا ريت يا جماعه مش عشان شركه طلعت نصابه نعمم الامر علي الكل هناك مؤسسات كبيرة ولها سمعتها ومكانتها في هذا المجال وهناك شركات عربيه معروفه في المجال ايضا ولها اسمها ولكن يجب علينا بالفعل فضح هذه الشركات النصابه في المنتديات وعلي مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي وقدر الامكان نشهر بهم حتي لا يقع احد اخر فيهم

 لفت نظري واستوقفني ان هناك شركات عربية معروفة بهذا المجال عذرا اخي انا بهذا السوق منذ اكثر من 6 سنوات ولم اسمع عن شركة عربية للفوركس هل ممكن ان توضح المقصود للعلم ولكي تعم الفائدة راجيا ان لا يكون هناك ما يتعارض مع سياسة المنتدى ولكنه فعلا امر مهم لنتعرف على شركات عربيه في مجال الفوركس

----------


## The prince

هل المشكلة هنا في السكالبينج ؟  
وهل المتاجرون طويلي المدى يعانون من مشاكل أيضا ؟!! 
من غير المنطقي أن تسرق الشركة كل حسابات العملاء الرابحين بمختلف إستراتيجياتهم ! لأنها سوف تخسرهم وتخسر سمعتها وبالتالي إنسحاب جميع العملاء منها ! 
السؤال هنا : أين شكاوي العملاء الرابحين الذي تم تجميد حسابهم ؟ 
هل هناك شكاوى كثيرة ؟؟!

----------


## mohamed222

> *في ظل الهجوم المضاد والمتوقع يبدأ التدليس والتلبيس على الناس للاستمرار في خداعهم وتخديرهم .  
> المهم من أكبر هذه الكذبات أني أنا أول من تكلم عن الثغرات في الميتاتريدر وهذا يعني بالمقابل أو بالضرورة أني أستغل هذه الثغرات لصالحي للكسب غير المشروع من الشركات . 
> أولا أنا لم أتحدث عن ثغرات أبدا وأتحدى أي شخص أن يأتي بدليل واحد على ذلك . 
> ثانيا أنا تكلمت عن إمكانيات هائلة للميتاتريدر أدمنستراتور وليس الميتاتريدر كلاينت الذي نعمل عليه كمتاجرين . 
> ثالثا وهو الأهم أن هذه الإمكانيات التي تحدثت عنها ومنذ سنوات وليس الآن هي لكي يقوم البروكر بسرقة العميل وليس للعكس كما يحاول الصغار والمدلسين إيهامه للناس .  
> إذن هذه النقطة ضدهم وليست لهم كما يتوهمون .  
> نعم الميتاتريدر من طرف البروكرات يحتوي على الكثير من أدوات النصب من ضرب ستوبات والتلاعب بالأسعار وتأخير التنفيذ والإزاحات وغيرها من الأمور . 
> وهي التي يستغلها أصحاب البروكرات لسرقة العميل بالعلن والخفاء . 
> أما الميتاتريدر من طرف العميل فلا يحتوي على أي ثغرة تمكن المتاجر من استغلالها لصالحه أبدا .  
> وأتحدى كل من يقول عكس ذلك أو يقول أني صرحت بذلك . *

 *كل المنصات فيها خصائص هائلة لادمنستراتور وممكن لاي شركة وساطة ان تطلب الخصائص التي تريدها من المبرمجين لمنصتها الخاصة
 على سبيل المثال يتم استخدام قفل على الصفقات لمنصة جي تي اكس على الفكسول وكثير من المتداولين راى صورة القفل
 ويحدث بسببها تاخير اغلاق للعقود بالرغم من تجاوز السعر للهدف بشكل واضح ويتراجع السعر لاقل من الهدف ثم يتم الاغلاق على سعر مغاير.
 نقطة اخرى مهمة وهي ان التداول لاستهداف الفروقات السعرية ليست ثغرة في برامج التداول ولكنها تعتبر غير قانونية وانا مش فاهم انت تركز على موضوع الثغرات ليه ؟ والموضوع اصلا هو عن التداول للفروقات السعرية.*

----------


## dollar9

مشكور اخ وضاح على فضحك للشركات النصابة
ولكن هناك نقطة غريبة أن هذا الموضوع المؤلف من 3 صفحات والذي عمره شهران فقط اصبح له مشاهدات أكثر من مواضيع عمرها سنين
للتوضيح أنا لا أغمز لأي شيء لكن الموضوع أثار استغرابي فقط

----------


## وضاح عطار

> مشكور اخ وضاح على فضحك للشركات النصابة
> ولكن هناك نقطة غريبة أن هذا الموضوع المؤلف من 3 صفحات والذي عمره شهران فقط اصبح له مشاهدات أكثر من مواضيع عمرها سنين
> للتوضيح أنا لا أغمز لأي شيء لكن الموضوع أثار استغرابي فقط

 وأنا قبلك من أسبوع تقريبا لاحظت هذا الشيء عندما وصلت قراءاته إلى مليون وسبعمائة . 
وأرسلت تقريرا للإشراف بذلك للاستفسار والتنبيه عن السبب وإخلاء مسؤوليتي  . 
لأني أعرف أن هذا الشيء سيثير الاتهامات لي شخصيا .

----------


## mohamed222

> وأنا قبلك من أسبوع تقريبا لاحظت هذا الشيء عندما وصلت قراءاته إلى مليون وسبعمائة . 
> وأرسلت تقريرا للإشراف بذلك للاستفسار والتنبيه عن السبب وإخلاء مسؤوليتي  . 
> لأني أعرف أن هذا الشيء سيثير الاتهامات لي شخصيا .

 ماذا كانت نتيجة الاستفسار هل وجدت شي مقنع 
 ما هي الاتهامات التي تتوقعها وتبرئ نفسك منها 
 عادي ان تصبح عدد المشاهدات عشر مليون ما الضرر 
 الفضائح في كل مكان تجذب الملايين كانت فضيحة مطربة او فضيحة شركة

----------


## limitup

السلام عليكم
استاذ وضاح  اذا كانت المشاهدات 2,276,199 فعلا في هذا الوقت القياسي  ارجو العودة بقوة الى المنتدى او فتح منتدى باسمك مع حرية التعبير بكل المواضيع

----------


## dr.sheta

> وأنا قبلك من أسبوع تقريبا لاحظت هذا الشيء عندما وصلت قراءاته إلى مليون وسبعمائة . 
> وأرسلت تقريرا للإشراف بذلك للاستفسار والتنبيه عن السبب وإخلاء مسؤوليتي  . 
> لأني أعرف أن هذا الشيء سيثير الاتهامات لي شخصيا .

 
الواضح طبعا أن هناك من يدعم شركات( معينة) ضد شركة forex فهى كانت شركة قوية جداا وعملائها أكثر بكثير من هذة الشركات( المعينة ) بالرغم من أن هذة الشركات (المعينة) أسوأ بكثير من شركة forex  
ولكنها  المصــــالـــــح

----------


## aljadani

الله المستعان

----------


## saqer

ممكن تدلوني على شركات مضمونه. 
الشركات النصابة اصبحت كثيرة .

----------


## aljadani

هل يوجد جديد حول هذا الموضوع

----------


## ابو لاما

حقيقة الشركة مفترية وسعت لمصالحها بقوة وتجربة الاخ وضاح دليل كبير علئ ذلك غير قصة المتاجر من هونج كونج الذئ رفضت اعطاءه فلوسه ولغت له صفقات بمبلغ كبير شكرا علئ فتح الموضوع لتنبيه الجميع لخطر هذه الشركة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## تأبط خيرا

الشركات في غالبها لا تخاف من القوانين الا اذا تعلق الامر في متداول من اوروبا او امريكا الشمالية او استراليا اما في منطقتنا فلا حقوق ولا مدافعين حقيقيين فيكوم المتداول لقمة سائغة لهم

----------


## وائل عزت

معقول يا شباب شركة بالاسم دة تكون بتنصب

----------


## عابرة سبيل5

الشركه نفسها على موقعها تقول انا ماركت ميكر .

----------


## سلمان_العتيبي

> أصدرت شركة جين حكمها على من يربح منها بالاسكالبينج أنه حرامي ابن ستين حرامي وأنها سوف تعاقبه عقابا شديدا بحرمانه من المصروف ( تبع القهوة والبيبسي ) أقصد الأرباح .     وأنها لن تسمح بهذه السرقة العلنية المعتمدة على ثغرات في الميتاتريدر أو أخطاء في الاتصال أو في السيرفر أو في عداد الكهرباء ( اختر ما يناسبك لأننا في سوق الخضار ).     وأن الشركة عندها 120 ألف عميل كلهم رابح وراضي و ( سعيد وأبو سعيد ) بس في 2 إلى 2.5 عميل سارقين حرامية أولاد شوارع مو متربين عندها تخلصت منهما أو منهم ( بعد التقريب إلى أقرب رقم صحيح ) .     الشركة عندها إمكانيات تقنية وفنية هائلة بتطلع الحرامي من بين 120 ألف عميل لكنها لا تستطيع منعهم من السرقة  ابتداء وذلك حرصا على راحة بقية العملاء .     الشركة تتهم الميتاتريدر أن فيه ثغرات ولو علمت الشركة المبرمجة للميتاتريدر بهذا الاتهام لها لرفعت عليهم قضية تشويه سمعة وطالبتهم بالأدلة .     المهم يا جماعة أن الشركة ومريديها ومحبيها قد نجحوا في إرهاب العملاء الذين يفكرون مجرد التفكير في الربح العنيف وبدون مخاطر تذكر بأن التهم جاهزة لهم والحكم صادر سلفا بأنهم حرامية والأرباح مصادرة وتتركك مع الخسائر تتسلى فيها .   إما أن تربح بشويش بشويش أو أن تخسر فأنت إذا مواطن شريف ومرحب بك وبمالك .   أما أن تربح بعنف بدون درو داون فالمقصلة جاهزة واخبط راسك بالحيط .     الرجل صاحب القضية الأخيرة معهم مودع عندهم حوالي 200000 ويعمل معهم من سنتين ويربح بنسب بسيطة جدا .   في يوم واحد ربح حوالي 20000 فجن جنون الشركة فصادرت أرباحه ذلك اليوم واتهمته بأنه نصاب .     على العموم كل واحد عقله في راسه يعرف خلاصه .   إذا كنت من جماعة البشويش أو من جماعة  95 %  فمبروك عليك الشركة المحترمة .       هناك حل آخر طبعا :   تجيب للشركة خمسة آلاف عميل ونحن سنعتبرهم عميل واحد ونطبق عليهم نفس القاعدة اللي بشويش .   وانت مشي أمورك عمولات وناس تربح وناس تخسر من كيس بعض .     فعلا اللي استحوا ماتوا

 هو فعلا الربيت هو الربح الخسيس

----------

